# Thunder Mountain Bike Park 9/24



## buellski (Sep 25, 2016)

I finally made it down to Thunder Mountain this past weekend with my son. Saturday was a perfect day for riding. Cool temperatures and the recent rain made conditions prime for riding more amazing trails built by Gravity Logic. We started with a few runs down Blue Pulaski and The Gronk. Blue Pulaski is fun trail with a mix of flow and a little tech and The Gronk is their blue jump trail. My son is all about jumping, so The Gronk was his favorite trail. Here's a little video of me chasing him down the top part of The Gronk:






After that, we took a couple of runs down Sleeping Jake's and Trillium. Sleeping Jake's is very similar to Blue Pulaski, but Trillium was my favorite. Lots of roots and rock gardens interspersed with fast, flowy berms. After that, it was back to lapping The Gronk. We had a great day of riding. The folks at the resort are super nice and were very helpful with suggestions on which trails to ride. Riding season is quickly winding down. With the exception Highland, I think most places will be closed after Columbus Day. It's been a great season for riding and I hate to see it coming to an end. Good thing I have skiing to look forward to


----------



## Savemeasammy (Sep 26, 2016)

Good stuff.  It's great that your kid is excited to get out there with you!


Sent from my iPad using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## buellski (Sep 27, 2016)

Thanks. His addiction to it is nearly as great as mine. Although, his true love is still skiing. First thing he said when we got on the lift was, "This makes me want to go skiing."


----------



## Hado226 (Sep 28, 2016)

Thunder mountain planning to stay open into November if the weather cooperates. 

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------

